# What's your funniest moment while playing a video game.



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine personally was while playing Fallout 3 on the PS3.  I decided, at 20th level of Very Good alignment (DLC wasn't out yet), that I had nothing to do, so I went on a killing spree with A3-21's Plasma Rifle in Megaton.  I used V.A.T.S on a Megaton Settler at pointblank range, only targeting his head.  Needless to say, he died, but when he did, he got beheaded, and the physics engine decided that his body should spin clockwise.  It ended up KICKING HIS OWN DISINTEGRATING HEAD across town, in good ol' cinematic V.A.T.S slow motion.  My friend and I couldn't stop laughing.

Immediately after that, I pulled out a Fat Man and targeted Stockholm on the top of the Megaton wall.  Well, as you probably know, when you V.A.T.S with the Fat Man, it lobs the Nuke, so it didn't quite make it to him, instead falling short and hitting the Sheriff square in the nuts.  All you could hear, in slow motion, was, "Holy shit-" BOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, I think throwing guards off roofs in Assassin's Creed is priceless every time.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have tons of funny moments playing video games, most of them involving playing games with friends. Good times.


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

This was recent:

I play Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days on the bus with my friends...sometimes we turn on the friendly fire and just have a brawl...

This one time, they were ganging up on me, and I was on the brink of death...I was running away from one of my friends, and randomly a heartless came up from behind and carried my friend off...saving me...so I was able to heal...it was too perfect XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 15, 2010)

Might do something interesting on Gmod one of these days. Still need to figure out a lot of the tools.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2010)

I overwrote a save game file with a black chocobo and about 30 hours of gameplay about five minutes into a secondary run by accident.

Looking back on it now, it was hilarious.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Personally, I think throwing guards off roofs in Assassin's Creed is priceless every time.



I prefer to poison entire squads of them at a time, and watch the mayhem that ensues XD


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 15, 2010)

My funniest moment had to been when I got glitchen out of a boundary in Yoshi's Island. Yoshi got stuck in a small square of empty land and was literially wigging out. It looked so funny, and it was.

Oh to be little again!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm.... most are sorta "you had to be there" deals. 

That said, shooting people with a piece of my own brain in Fallout 3 was pretty fun. 

That and exploding people's pants.


----------



## Aden (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Personally, I think throwing guards off roofs in Assassin's Creed is priceless every time.



I love being able to throw them off of a roof while remaining hanging off the edge


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Personally, I think throwing guards off roofs in Assassin's Creed is priceless every time.



You know the achievement for 100 or something* kills in a single fight? Got about half of them standing near the edge of a cliff waiting for one of the guys following me to get a little too close... 

Madness? 




*maybe it was only 25... it's been a while.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

I remember playing doom 2, with the cyber demon running around. My brother and I would scream as we ran past it. Then again, at that age, everything is funny.

Recently its been hard to laugh. Overlord gave me a chuckle or two.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I remember playing doom 2, with the cyber demon running around. My brother and I would scream as we ran past it. Then again, at that age, everything is funny.
> 
> Recently its been hard to laugh. Overlord gave me a chuckle or two.



You should try Disgea 3:  Absence of Justice for the PS3 if you need a good chuckle.  That game is hilarious, and Mr. Champloo is unstoppable.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Personally, I think throwing guards off roofs in Assassin's Creed is priceless every time.


I personally think that making upwards of twenty five guards throw themselves off in unison is better. XD


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

On the topic of throwing people off ledges:  Anyone else try to perfect the Dead Rising tackle to lob Zombies over the ledge in the Wonderland Plaza?  Wonderful time-waster in Infinite Mode.


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 16, 2010)

Another fallout one, Sniped a guy in a closed hall way and before his body flew off in all directions my 360 had a slight jerk and the game froze slightly so instead of his body parts flying the graphics glitched up and the arms were still attached to the body as they flew around. Throw in RagDoll and watch as a super spastic corpse hop all around the hall.  He glitched around the hallway for about 10 minutes then i looted him and he flew across the hall way. Fun times.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 16, 2010)

I was letting my friend try Red Faction, and at the start of the game when your in the little tutorial thing my friend was just running around blowing shit up. (Friends name is Alec btw). So I said, "Dude, you did what you needed to do, just go see the damn guy already." My friend was shaking his head when, from the game, he heard "Hurry the hell up Alec!" 

He didn't know the main characters name was Alec, many lulz ensued.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Getting hit by a blue shell, then a red shell, then getting hit by a bullet bill, then getting hit by someone that has a star, then falling off the course.

It's kinda funny in a sick sort of way.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 16, 2010)

Playing Doom 3, I found that silly "Martian Buddy" container, and found a chaingun. I chuckled.
But also, I was playing TF2 and with a demoman I've killed a couple guys (one was a scout) in a row and earned the Log Toss achievement (I don't know how is it called in english, I play in spanish and it said "Lanzamiento de Troncos").


----------



## xcliber (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't remember the funniest thing I've seen/done in a video game, but n00bs in L4D versus mode are always good for a laugh. Especially when they are on the other team.

Was playing No Mercy. 2 guys on the other team were running towards the gas station on the 3rd level and someone on their team shoots it and kills both teammates while incapping himself. So all 4 of the infected jumped on the remaining player. We laughed uncontrollably.

Another "you had to be there" moment from L4D2, we had a girl in the game playing as Rochelle and she kept getting hit by all the jockies (no one else was). So when she complained about the jockies targeting her, I say, "What can I say, you're fun to ride!" The whole team was laughing so hard that we couldn't play and all died. We died laughing. :V


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 16, 2010)

Was playin 2 days ago Left 4 Dead 2 and the game still hated me xD Fist dumb part was on the Hard Rain Level when u have to go back and use the Elevator... i heared a witch already but i was there and the elevatordorr opened the i saw a witch, Splitter, Charger and a Hunter directly in front of me xD Chance 0% Then i played dark carneval level i run to the bumper car place a witch was sittin next on door of it so i rushed fast but after i was trough the door a charger catched me from the side and killed me xD Was not able to see him before lul.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 16, 2010)

Got another:

My friends were playing halo on the computers at school. One was being chase by 2 automobiles. He managed to jump off one and kill the guy in the other... too bad he got ran over by the dead guy


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh thats easy, allthough what happened was not as fuuny as what was said, my roommate and I were playing Contra on the NES (funny cause we have every system in the house we still play NES like theres no tomorrow) and we were drinking, alot. So I ran behind a enemy who was just sitting there, and there happened to be a pipe that shot fire right behind him, I jumped down, got burned, and said, "WHAT?!?! Did he just shot fire out of his ass?" and then we had two drunk asses laughing and not playing, so we lost all of our men :|


----------



## Runefox (Mar 16, 2010)

Duke Nukem 64 DukeMatch with my cousin. I was trying to get away, he fired a round of explosive shotgun shells just as I was jumping down below a wall. The shells hit me, exploded, left me with 2 health and so when I landed, it was with a splat rather than a thud.

Another thing: Final Fantasy 1 on the NES. My cousin, again, had it. But there was something odd about the game - A little later on, after it had been finished a couple times, it got this really weird glitch. Fighting Chaos, sometimes when he attacks a character outright, it doesn't do any damage - Rather, it shows the character as having gained every status ailment in the game (or maybe battle messages? Makes more sense) one after the other, before finally gaining the "Slain---" status ailment. It was really weird. I myself was witness to it, and it happened pretty much every other time he attacked. This isn't something that normally happens in the game. My cousin also reported running into a green WarMech, which also doesn't exist in the game - If true (and I can certainly see that as happening given the Chaos glitch), the game was definitely flipping bits somewhere.

Heh.

|CHAOS| |CHAR|
       |Asleep|
       |Evasion down|
       |Silenced|
       |Darkness|
       |Speed down|
       |Attack halted|
       |Terrorized|
       |Confused|
       |Poisoned|
       |Fell into crack|
       |Paralyzed|
       |Time stopped|
       |Exiled to x-zone|
       |Slain---|


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 16, 2010)

Winning against the last gym leader in Pokemon (original Red version) with a level 20 Rattata. Ahaha, good times.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 16, 2010)

Once I was playing the original silent hill with my gf, and one of the flying pterodactyl things started following Harry so we ran underneath a porch on one of the streets and watched as it hit the roof and fell.

ha ha ha, we laughed.

Then we watched as it folded up its wings and started to go around to go up the porch. We started screaming "AAAAHHHH THEY LEARN" and laughed our butts off. We weren't expecting something to be that smart in a ps1 game, lol :D


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Getting hit by a blue shell, then a red shell, then getting hit by a bullet bill, then getting hit by someone that has a star, then falling off the course.
> 
> It's kinda funny in a sick sort of way.



Rubberband AI with a vengeance :V


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Funniest Moment, er one of them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2010)

Deathmatch with my younger brother in Cold Winter. I had been pursuing him down a flight of stairs, and had the sawn-off shotgun lined up for a perfect headshot, when from out of _nowhere_ a computer player drops _out of the sky_ as I squeezed the trigger, blowing _his_ head off instead!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2010)

Too many to list from playing CS. Shooting people in the head through a wall on the other side of the map was always amusing. 

My favourite is possibly when me and a friend were jumping around with knives out, and another guy runs around the corner and starts to shoot me in the back from point-blank range. I spin 180 degrees and knife him in the face, instantly killing him. We were laughing so hard we couldn't play, it was brilliant.



Bambi said:


> Funniest Moment, er one of them.



Oh, this reminds me. Getting close to people with a knife and seeing how long you can follow them. I spend a good 2 minutes sitting on a sniper's head after flashing him, before finally stabbing him in the head. He refused to believe I wasn't cheating/using admin teleport commands after that.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 16, 2010)

shooting a Sniper in the butt with a shotgun in TF2, and his dead body flew into the air...

Rag doll physics are awesome :U


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 16, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> shooting a Sniper in the butt with a shotgun in TF2, and his dead body flew into the air...
> 
> Rag doll physics are awesome :U



You... bastard. HOW COULD YOU HURT BURCE? <////3


----------



## dwaggiebluz (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine are between 2. one was fallout 3, Sydney in the mission where you get the decleration of independance. I was attacked by 5 super mutants, i ran away and turned around just to see her hit by a super sledge, fly across the room and glitch into the wall. All you could see was one arm and a foot coming through the wall.
The other was fallout 3 on the pc, my friend hacked it and spawned 5 super mutant behemoths in megaton. People literally flew out of the town after getting battered. Though the sheriff was the funniest, he ran in and we just heard 'Stand back peo...' and then he got splatted into the wall.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Fallout three pancake land mine piles can be really fun. I had somewhere between forty to fifty mines on me and I was tired of Star Paladin Cross, so I dropped them in a pile, made her stand on it, took all of her stuff, and shot the pile with a magnum. I couldn't find her body...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Once when I was playing Spiderman 2 on PS2 I jumped off the Empire State building....and landed on a helicopter then fell to my death and bounced half the other building's height.

Another time I was playing True Crime: Streets of LA and this one old man tried to rob me so I pushed him into a van and he called me a chicken shit.

Another time I was playing Skate 2 on 360 with my friends. We were doing the game where whoever hurt themselves the most wins. When I was skating down some stairs I missed the ramp and drop kicked one of my friend's characters in the face.

There was one I caught on video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6a3Zc3CTq0&feature=PlayList&p=958E594AA770ABF0&index=16
Starts at 7:55 when I start singing "Hurry, hurry, drive the firetruck"


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Another time I was playing Skate 2 on 360 with my friends. We were doing the game where whoever hurt themselves the most wins. When I was skating down some stairs I missed the ramp and drop kicked one of my friend's characters in the face.



Haha, it's so funny jumping off of ledges and breaking bones in that game.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

L4D2 as the Charger getting a survivor at window. That will always make my day.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Haha, it's so funny jumping off of ledges and breaking bones in that game.



Yes it is X3
I love it when the game glitches while bones are breaking and it looks even freakier.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 18, 2010)

Pushing people in front of subway trains in GTA 4 , 
literally RAPING 3 players to death with ONE hunter in left 4 dead 2.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

Something similar to this except it was during the mall finale.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Once when I was playing Spiderman 2 on PS2 I jumped off the Empire State building....and landed on a helicopter then fell to my death and bounced half the other building's height.
> 
> Another time I was playing True Crime: Streets of LA and this one old man tried to rob me so I pushed him into a van and he called me a chicken shit.
> 
> ...


You're scary when in fast forward. lol


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

In the sega cd version of   Lunar silver star
I read a book from bookshelf it said something like

"Video games will eventualy rot the minds of those that they enslave, well at least thats what there saying now."

funny to read this while playing a game.(at least to me)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

Probably starting a two-dozen-vehicle explosion chain reaction in GTA4, also one of my proudest accomplishments.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Probably starting a two-dozen-vehicle explosion chain reaction in GTA4, also one of my proudest accomplishments.



You sound like you would like Burnout


----------



## Teco (Mar 18, 2010)

Fallout 3. That chick at Megaton that sells blueprints or whatever? The annoying one. 
Yeah, I hated her, so much.  I laughed madly as I nuked that town just knowing she was dead, returned to spit on her grave and froze in my tracks when I saw a figure in the distance by the crater. IT WAS FUCKING HER AND JUST AS ANNOYING. I SHOT HER POINTBLANK IN THE FACE MULTIPLE TIMES.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 18, 2010)

Playing Fatal Frame 2. I looked through one of the windows with the camera since it said you could see another room from here. Fuckin' ghost pops up (a benevolent one but still), I scream like a little bitch, throw my control and then leave.


----------



## feilen (Mar 18, 2010)

I was VR gaming in left 4 dead, and this was right when I got my crouch detection working.

I heard a hunter behind me, freaked, ducked (causing me to duck ingame)
It FLEW OVER my head, landed, I punched it until it died. I then waited for my heart to start beating again.


----------



## Teco (Mar 18, 2010)

feilen said:


> I was VR gaming in left 4 dead, and this was right when I got my crouch detection working.
> 
> I heard a hunter behind me, freaked, ducked (causing me to duck ingame)
> It FLEW OVER my head, landed, I punched it until it died. I then waited for my heart to start beating again.



VR gaming?


----------



## mapdark (Mar 18, 2010)

feilen said:


> I was VR gaming in left 4 dead, and this was right when I got my crouch detection working.
> 
> I heard a hunter behind me, freaked, ducked (causing me to duck ingame)
> It FLEW OVER my head, landed, I punched it until it died. I then waited for my heart to start beating again.



WAIT! You made Virtual reality material WORK with left 4 dead?!

This is AWESOME!


----------



## JDFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Kicking my friends ass on Burnout Revenge whilst totally wasted.  It was absolutely hilarious, or so I was told as I don't particularly recall anything after the 12th beer that night.

And in reality is was probably made more so funny because I did it while completely naked, sitting in a big popazon chair and surrounded by empty beer cans.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 18, 2010)

When people do this on Left 4 Dead.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkaKl0fK8Lw


----------



## Kryuel (Mar 20, 2010)

ok this was in left 4 dead 2 i'm about to start the  elevator on the way up . i got the grenade launcher and i decide to launch one into the foresty area, guess what hit a witch. shit was my only reply to this, but thank fully i was in the building alls well. nope, the whore climbed a sheer wall killed me my brother come to help me smoker drags him back to the bottom floor. i'm dead hes dead its my fault


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

In Ocarina of Time, I bumped the 64 and started erratically teleporting all over the screen O_O


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

got to chap 11 im FF XIII. got up to get a drink, pulled the power cord out of wall as i walked by before i could save.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

I killed a Soldier on TF2 with a headshot at the exact moment he crit rocket'd me.
And we were standing pretty much right in front of each other.

It was funny at the time.


----------



## Dreadlime (Mar 20, 2010)

At the company I used to work at , if we had a slow Friday we would close early and play fps games. We would host the game on the company server so there was always one character named Server sitting at the spawn point idling. It was more or less agreed that fragging the server was lame so Server was generally ignored. There was one guy who kept killing the server and claiming it was "in the way." One Friday I had a drawing that needed to get done that day, so while everyone else was playing I was working. After I finished what needed to be done, I went to the server room instead of my office, and hopped on the server. At this point, everyone else thinks I'm still working.
I wait till the Server Killer runs past the Server and unload on him with the default pistol. A second later, the guy down the hall yells, "WTF, THE SERVER JUST KILLED ME!!!"
I then head back to my office.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

Dreadlime, that is just purely awesome.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 20, 2010)

i was playin melee with gabe tyler and mike and it was a team match me n mike vs tyler and gabe they decided to go double gannon so me and mike looked at eachother and were like "yeah its time" so we went double falcon we played the entire match but gabe and tyler were doing gannons down b alot and gabe started screaming things like POW and CATALINA FCKING WINE MIXER!!! and FEDEX!!! i was just like wutishesayingidonteven but was laughing my balls off at the same time they ended up winning and they decided on their teamname fedex we made our teamname steroids and every time gabe did a down b he would say something like POW DELIVERY MOTHA FUCKA!!!


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i was playin melee with gabe tyler and mike and it was a team match me n mike vs tyler and gabe they decided to go double gannon so me and mike looked at eachother and were like "yeah its time" so we went double falcon we played the entire match but gabe and tyler were doing gannons down b alot and gabe started screaming things like POW and CATALINA FCKING WINE MIXER!!! and FEDEX!!! i was just like wutishesayingidonteven but was laughing my balls off at the same time they ended up winning and they decided on their teamname fedex we made our teamname steroids and every time gabe did a down b he would say something like POW DELIVERY MOTHA FUCKA!!!



Translating from [what the fuck am I reading] to [English]
----------
I was playing Super Smash Bros.: Melee with my friends Gabe, Tyler, and Mike. It was a team match: Mike and I vs. Tyler and Gabe. They decided to go double Gannon. Mike and I looked at each other and said, "yeah, it's time." So we went double Falcon. 

We played the entire match, but Gabe and Tyler were doing Gannon's down-B move a lot. Gabe started screaming things like "POW" and "CATALINA FUCKING WINE MIXER" and "FEDEX". I was just like "what is he saying I don't even" but I was laughing my ass off at the same time. They ended up winning and decided to make their team name 'Fedex'. We made our team name 'Steroids' and every time Gabe did a down-B move he would say something like "POW, DELIVERY MOTHA FUCKA!"
----------
End translation


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 20, 2010)

I was at a Halo LAN party with a bunch of friends, and we were all playing at Blood Gulch. I was in an alcove sniping, when I was nailed by a rocket and died instantly. But instead of ragdolling into the wall behind me and hitting the ground, I ricocheted off of it and went flying across the map and out of it, falling into the endless blue void. I couldn't respawn for 5 minutes. Granted, nobody else was really playing either, we were all too busy laughing our drunk asses off.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I was at a Halo LAN party with a bunch of friends, and we were all playing at Blood Gulch. I was in an alcove sniping, when I was nailed by a rocket and died instantly. But instead of ragdolling into the wall behind me and hitting the ground, I ricocheted off of it and went flying across the map and out of it, falling into the endless blue void. I couldn't respawn for 5 minutes. Granted, nobody else was really playing either, we were all too busy laughing our drunk asses off.



Blue Hell: Yes, it's in Halo too.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Translating from [what the fuck am I reading] to [English]
> ----------
> I was playing Super Smash Bros.: Melee with my friends Gabe, Tyler, and Mike. It was a team match: Mike and I vs. Tyler and Gabe. They decided to go double Gannon. Mike and I looked at each other and said, "yeah, it's time." So we went double Falcon.
> 
> ...


Can we program this translator for use on the interwebz? It would be quite useful.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Blue Hell: Yes, it's in Halo too.



Blue Hell is inescapable.


----------



## Spinal22 (Mar 22, 2010)

In recent games!
- Mass Effect 2, I laught hard during some discussions between some characters!
- BrÃ¼tal Legend, Love the reference of the metal, gothic and SM (poor gagged dragon statuts XDD).


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 25, 2010)

i suck @ telling stories hahahahaha


----------



## Vivianite (Mar 26, 2010)

Pulling off a shot(s) in A.V.A that causes people to put on their rage cap and start calling me a chammer, aimbot, etc.
all i say is "umad?"

I just did one earlier today, I was doing a typical rush towards their spawn during a TDM.  Two guys line up with each other about 2-3 meters apart, one is crouching and the other one is running at me.  I dink'd the guy crouching and as fast as the gun fired the next bullet got the guy in the dome behind him.

I love it when I get called a hacker.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

I swear I have atleast a hundred from Team Fortress 2 alone.

A Medic (Bonesawing) kills two people on our team in a row, stabs another and sends him running, and then kills my buddy David (who was playing at the time) with a critical. His killcam pic shows the Medic stabbing at another person with the most happy =D face I've ever seen on a video game character. In application, it was probably one of the funniest moments I ever had in a game.


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Two things, both in GTA games.

First was a few years ago when I was at a friend's house playing GTA San Andreas. We were just fucking around as usual, I got on a bike and drove off one of those stunt ramp things. But in the middle of the slow motion jump, my bike hit the fence infront of me and caused me to go flying off of it, while CJ let out this slow motion "AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH" scream. Both me and my friend burst out laughing.

Second time was last year when I was playing GTA4. I was being chased by the police when I jumped off a building into some park below. When I fell to the ground, Niko crushed his balls on a fence and died. I literally rofl'd.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Mar 29, 2010)

Another Fallout 3 one because it was kinda epic.

Well, I was in this museum place with a whole bunch or big ass mutants, the ones that were rather hard to kill. But I had the Fatboy or whatever the nuke launched was. I turned a corner to go down this hall and there were like 3 of the mutants so me being the whole Total Destruction person I decided to shoot. X3 I forgot I had the Fatboy so was like "Oh Shii-" And ran back behind the wall. X3

All I hear is a huge explosion and wiped them all out. That's how I do close quarter fighting. X3

And reading about GTA:SA reminds me of this one time, Me and my freind were running around causing mass Chaos and we were cheating naturally. X3 

But anyways, We had these cops after us so we decided to blow up a car, While we were running away we got pegged in the head with the tire, I guess when the car blew up it launched the tire into the air but down it came right on our head. X3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine would have to be playing the vs mode on Halo with my brother.  We were on that map with basically the two building cutouts facing each other(sorry, don't remember the stage name), he was in one of those hiding places where you can barely see the hider who has just enough space to shoot.  He was bouncing around acting like a dick.

"Ha ha, you can't hit me"

I had the rocket launcher, had one last shot in it, and decided to try and hit him.  I got him mid jump, and hit him right in the crotch.


----------



## Leon Leonardo (Mar 29, 2010)

The most recent that I can remember happened while playing Bad Company 2. If anyone else has played it, they'll know that nearly anything and everything is destructible. The physics engine also likes to send debris flying at odd angles.

During one game one of the players on my team drove a tank through a building and it collapsed on top of his tank. A few of the enemy players that had run out of the building, thinking he was stuck or dead, forget about him and start running by. Well, as soon as they do, my teammate begins moving his tank, and one of the walls goes flying out of the pile of debris and kills all of them, then goes on to take out half the building beside it.


----------



## Nakeo (Mar 29, 2010)

Not so much funny as impressive, playing on snow in CS 2v1 with some friends at school. Them two had an auto shotty and i had an AK. They surround me at a corner from both sides, i shoot one in the head and pull a quick 180 in like .2sec and shoot the other in the head. Needless to say everyone around me was impressed =3


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

on gears of war with my friend and this kid joins and hes from Tennesee (sorry for misspelling if any).
he was in the KKK and EXTREMELY racist.  
that was one of the few times where i laughed so hard it hurt.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> on gears of war with my friend and this kid joins and hes from Tennesee (sorry for misspelling if any).
> he was in the KKK and EXTREMELY racist.
> that was one of the few times where i laughed so hard it hurt.



He SAID he was in the KKK.  I doubt he really was.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

The first time I hacked my wii, and my friend had no idea.
Unbeknownst to him, I put on the hack that made my Brawl character 32x normal size.
When the match started, his reaction had me laughing hard...


----------



## Alstor (Mar 30, 2010)

1. On Fallout 3, at the Springvale school, I went inside the building, shot a few raiders, and went back outside to take care of the rest of them. I go back inside to get some stimpacks, and I find one of the raider's exploded head just floating in the middle of the hallway. Touching it, shotting it, or hitting wouldn't make it move. It was quite interesting. Pics soon.

2. In Mirror's Edge, I was told there was this clitch in the "Kate" level that makes a giant rat appear when you shoot at a certain circle when you are rescuing your sister, as shown here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R0xmH4L5_Y#t=00m38s

I called bullcrap on it, so I tried it, expecting nothing. An appropriate "HOLY SHIIIT!!" was spoken at that moment.


----------

